# caliper bracket



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

i was taking one of the bolts holding the caliper bracket on and it broke inside the bracket. so i got a hole drilled in it and got to work with the extractor. but that broke in the hole i had to drill for it. so i now have caliper bracket with a broken bolt and a broken extractor in it. and i don't like my sister's minivan i now have to drive. i looked at prices and they seem to be resonable, around 30 maybe. if anybody has any ideas on how to get them out let me know, but i think i'll be buying the bracket today


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

spray the bolt with PB blaster and let it sit for a while then try again with the extractor. or your fingers


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

i had already let it soak overnight with liquid wrench. i've already got the part but now the hard part is finding a bolt that's 1/2"-20 x 1 1/2"


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Liquid wrench =/= PB Blaster.
I'm 95% sure your bolt spec is wrong. I can't see nissan using an SAE bolt on the car. It should be Metric


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

n_hall said:


> i had already let it soak overnight with liquid wrench. i've already got the part but now the hard part is finding a bolt that's 1/2"-20 x 1 1/2"


Don't use an SAE bolt; you'll screw up the threads. Get a metric bolt at either a junk yard or a hardware store.

Everything on the car is metric!


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah, i think the last owner messed up one bracket by forcing a sae bolt into the brake caliper with the wrong threads.


----------

